# The Presbyterians and Britney Spears



## Christopher (Jun 1, 2004)

Has anyone considered that the word 'Presbyterians' is an exact anagram of 'Britney Spears'? 

Is there some deep theological significance in this fact? LOL


----------



## wsw201 (Jun 1, 2004)

[quote:6b60c00e7b][i:6b60c00e7b]Originally posted by Christopher[/i:6b60c00e7b]
Has anyone considered that the word 'Presbyterians' is an exact anagram of 'Britney Spears'? 

Is there some deep theological significance in this fact? LOL [/quote:6b60c00e7b]

Okay, who taught the Baptist how to crack the &quot;Presbyterian Code&quot;?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 1, 2004)

That's just plain weird, man. Maybe God sometimes uses sarcasm in his sense of humor when providentially ordering things .

In Christ,

Chris


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 1, 2004)

Ahh, but did you also consider the fact that &quot;Baptist&quot; is an exact anagram of the word pit-stab?


----------



## Christopher (Jun 1, 2004)

[quote:8304cbd3c5][i:8304cbd3c5]Originally posted by Me Died Blue[/i:8304cbd3c5]
Ahh, but did you also consider the fact that &quot;Baptist&quot; is an exact anagram of the word pit-stab?  [/quote:8304cbd3c5]

Pit-stab? What ???? Sounds desperate to me.


----------



## Christopher (Jun 1, 2004)

hey, I know maybe she is the anti-Christ! Perhaps you should consider this in the theo forum in that thread. LOL.

Just kidding guys. Don't hate me because I'm funnier than you.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 1, 2004)

Baptist = bat spit


----------



## Christopher (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow, that was creative. LOL

I still think you are going to have to do better to beat the code that was discovered in the Presbyterian name. LOL

Ok, come clean. How many of you Presbyterians have had her come to the church and do a concert and named her an honorary Presbyterian because of the name thing?


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 1, 2004)

Yeah, especially during the dance part with the techno music and the lights in between the second and third verses.


----------



## Christopher (Jun 1, 2004)

Is it true that she still beleives she is a covenant child because she was sprinked as a babe. LOL


----------



## blhowes (Jun 1, 2004)

uzzled:
...straddling the fence, the young theologian tries to decide if its better to align himself with a group linked to &quot;Britney Spears&quot;, or one linked to &quot;bat spit&quot;.


----------



## smhbbag (Jun 1, 2004)

^Bat spit isn't totally depraved....that would settle my decision


----------



## cupotea (Jun 1, 2004)

[quote:c190ff608b][i:c190ff608b]Originally posted by Christopher[/i:c190ff608b]
Has anyone considered that the word 'Presbyterians' is an exact anagram of 'Britney Spears'? 

Is there some deep theological significance in this fact? LOL [/quote:c190ff608b]

Chris,

You have too much time on your hands. 
Just kidding with you.


----------



## dswatts (Jun 1, 2004)

'bat spit'?!?!?! 'bat spit'?!!?!?!?!

Dwayne


----------



## Bernard_Marx (Jun 1, 2004)

Presbyterians - best at praying.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 1, 2004)

Do you mean &quot;best in prayer&quot;?

Pretty cool. I'd say that beats out bat spit, wouldn't you?

[Edited on 6-1-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## Christopher (Jun 1, 2004)

[quote:f950ea2c31][i:f950ea2c31]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:f950ea2c31]
I guess it's good that the name itsn't bapthist [/quote:f950ea2c31]

LOL. I get it.


----------



## Christopher (Jun 1, 2004)

[quote:81d3375f4b][i:81d3375f4b]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:81d3375f4b]
Do you mean &quot;best in prayer&quot;?

Pretty cool. I'd say that beats out bat spit, wouldn't you?

[Edited on 6-1-2004 by blhowes] [/quote:81d3375f4b]

OK, but you still have to take Britney with it.
Hey did you know that you can take the letters from &quot;best in prayer&quot; and make them spell &quot;Britney Spears.&quot;


----------



## Mary (Jun 1, 2004)

[quote:6a764ea398][i:6a764ea398]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:6a764ea398]
uzzled:
...straddling the fence, the young theologian tries to decide if its better to align himself with a group linked to &quot;Britney Spears&quot;, or one linked to &quot;bat spit&quot;. [/quote:6a764ea398]

I'm with you, Bob...Hey, at least it's Britney and not Christina...

Christopher, you ROCK! I HATE anagrams!!! Actually, it isn't so much that I hate them as that I hate the fact that I can never:

a. create them
b. decipher them

Of course, I'm sure neither you nor Manata is going to enlighten me about the Bapthist thing. Not that I'm interested anyway...

Mary


----------



## king of fools (Jun 1, 2004)

yeah, that Britney Spears thing was cool, when I heard it 3 years ago. I agree bat pits, etc are weak attempts. 

A Baptist could be a a heavy drinker of Wisconsin's beer Pabst blue ribbon. When he walks into a bar, he could say, &quot;Pabst it!&quot;

A Baptist could also be like a little kid who bits people in the hot tub. They would be &quot;Spa Bitt&quot;

I'm still marveled by &quot;A man, a plan, a canal, panama&quot;

[Edited on 6-2-2004 by king of fools]


----------



## Mary (Jun 1, 2004)

King of Fools,

Show off!!!

Re: your new avatar: DON'T feed the birds!!! They will attack you when you are not looking and eat your face!! Don't you know ANYTHING?!?!?!

Mary


----------



## Craig (Jun 1, 2004)

[quote:fab9ab356b]
I guess it's good that the name itsn't bapthist
[/quote:fab9ab356b]
Color me crazy....I can't figure it out! Maybe bat-s....hmmm. I don't know.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 1, 2004)

[b:4fde609bda]Craig wrote:[/b:4fde609bda]
Color me crazy....I can't figure it out! Maybe bat-s....hmmm. I don't know.

Come on, Craig! Think about it. Its really pretty obvious once you figure it out. B-A-P-T-H-I-S-T ... do ya get it now???

[thinking to myself]
Beats me what bapthist is all about...went right over my head,too!
[/thinking to myself]

Bob


----------



## Mary (Jun 1, 2004)

[quote:22eb0c324e][i:22eb0c324e]Originally posted by Craig[/i:22eb0c324e]
[quote:22eb0c324e]
I guess it's good that the name itsn't bapthist
[/quote:22eb0c324e]
Color me crazy....I can't figure it out! Maybe bat-s....hmmm. I don't know. [/quote:22eb0c324e]

No, Craig, I tried that too (I am quite literate and know all the newest potty words)...It doesn't fit. I thought of another one too (which involves an anatomical reference) - NO DICE.

Maybe if YOU ask Christopher or Manata, they will 'share' the answer. Christopher hasn't talked to me since I made fun of his deep and abiding love of the movie &quot;Somewhere in Time&quot; (a marvelous piece of chickflick fluff from 1982), and Paul and I are currently engaged in a minor war over the basketball playoffs (Go Pistons!!!)...

Mary


----------



## blhowes (Jun 1, 2004)

[b:dc09e13ae6]Christopher wrote:[/b:dc09e13ae6]
Hey did you know that you can take the letters from &quot;best in prayer&quot; and make them spell &quot;Britney Spears.&quot; 

 Good one!


----------



## pastorway (Jun 1, 2004)

Unfortunately Spears is a &quot;Southern Baptist!&quot;

That would be hurt nose bat spit to you Presbyterians



Phillip [i:5e343e4669]show me the[/i:5e343e4669] Way


----------



## Mary (Jun 1, 2004)

Paul Manata wrote:
[quote:292cdeba81]
sorry... take out the P 
[/quote:292cdeba81]

DUDE! You...well, I can't say what I really think about that...but that was NOT cool! I put a LOT of thought into that anagram, and then I find out YOU CAN'T SPELL!!!

Mary :flaming::flaming::flaming:


----------



## Christopher (Jun 1, 2004)

Paul, I suppose I was the only one that figured you did not mean for ther &quot;p&quot; to remain. Maybe we both need to wash our minds out with soap. LOL.

i heard Brotney was on tour in Texas doing tent revivals. Is that true Pastor Way. I think I saw a picture of her a few years back attempting to be a snake handler too. LOL.


----------



## sailorswife (Jun 1, 2004)

[quote:b8e69e8119][i:b8e69e8119]Originally posted by Mary[/i:b8e69e8119]
King of Fools,

Show off!!!

Re: your new avatar: DON'T feed the birds!!! They will attack you when you are not looking and eat your face!! Don't you know ANYTHING?!?!?!

Mary  [/quote:b8e69e8119]

They would be stupid ducks to mess with Steve, he is a big guy (Patrick and I have nicknamed him Big Tex, though I don't remember if we ever told him that!).


----------



## Craig (Jun 1, 2004)

[quote:70efe3b38d]
sorry... take out the P 
[/quote:70efe3b38d]
I just did....time to to clean my mind out with some good ole fashioned monkery


----------



## king of fools (Jun 2, 2004)

[quote:ca923c97a1][i:ca923c97a1]Originally posted by sailorswife[/i:ca923c97a1]
[quote:ca923c97a1][i:ca923c97a1]Originally posted by Mary[/i:ca923c97a1]
King of Fools,

Show off!!!

Re: your new avatar: DON'T feed the birds!!! They will attack you when you are not looking and eat your face!! Don't you know ANYTHING?!?!?!

Mary  [/quote:ca923c97a1]

They would be stupid ducks to mess with Steve, he is a big guy (Patrick and I have nicknamed him Big Tex, though I don't remember if we ever told him that!). [/quote:ca923c97a1]

I couldn't resist. I had the extra food, and the ducks looked cute. Came up and ate out of my hand. Besides, my wife kept telling me to take down that other avatar i had up.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jun 2, 2004)

Steve,
Down here in Texas the geese are carnivorous, not sure on the spelling of that word, we can't spell either, any way the geese will start with the bread and then they will want your hand. :bs2:


----------



## pastorway (Jun 2, 2004)

Take out the P?

Then you are left with &quot;bathist&quot;, which was Saddams' old party was it not??

PW


----------



## cupotea (Jun 2, 2004)

[quote:cc0c554f47][i:cc0c554f47]Originally posted by pastorway[/i:cc0c554f47]
Take out the P?

Then you are left with &quot;bathist&quot;, which was Saddams' old party was it not??

PW [/quote:cc0c554f47]

Phillip, I believe there was a double 'a' in there. Baathist. If you go to Iraq, make sure you clearly tell them you are a Ba[b:cc0c554f47][u:cc0c554f47]p[/u:cc0c554f47][/b:cc0c554f47]tist or else you might be in trouble.


----------



## wsw201 (Jun 2, 2004)

Okay, Bapthist:

When a Bapthist runs out of water in the Bapthismal - you get a SPIT BATH instead. :yes:


----------



## Mary (Jun 2, 2004)

[quote:9c7591bd19][i:9c7591bd19]Originally posted by Christopher[/i:9c7591bd19]
Paul, I suppose I was the only one that figured you did not mean for ther &quot;p&quot; to remain. Maybe we both need to wash our minds out with soap. LOL.

i heard Brotney was on tour in Texas doing tent revivals. Is that true Pastor Way. I think I saw a picture of her a few years back attempting to be a snake handler too. LOL.  [/quote:9c7591bd19]

Ummm...If she was being a snake handler, I'm guessing that it was more out of an Alice Cooper motivation than a Pentecostal motivation.

I know what guano is; I saw Young Guns (I &amp; II)

Anne, It doesn't matter how big a guy Steve is - birds can FLY! LOL

Mary :bs2:


----------



## lkjohnson (Jun 2, 2004)

[quote:9132ecdd65][i:9132ecdd65]Originally posted by wsw201[/i:9132ecdd65]
Okay, Bapthist:

When a Bapthist runs out of water in the Bapthismal - you get a SPIT BATH instead. :yes: [/quote:9132ecdd65]

No, when a Bapthist runs out of water in the Bapthismal - you get a METHODIST.


----------



## Mary (Jun 2, 2004)

Lance wrote:
[quote:0c2e81132f]
No, when a Bapthist runs out of water in the Bapthismal - you get a METHODIST. 
[/quote:0c2e81132f]


----------



## king of fools (Jun 3, 2004)

Can &quot;Presbyterians&quot; in the army &quot;rest by a sniper&quot;? I know they might &quot;betray sniper&quot;.

Another good thing about &quot;Presbyterians&quot; is that they can detect beer that has been made with bad ingredients like rye instead of choice hops. They are my &quot;Pabst rye siren&quot;.

Moreover, &quot;Democracts&quot; are really on their way to being socialists. That's why they have a &quot;red mascot&quot;



[Edited on 6-4-2004 by king of fools]


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 3, 2004)

> [i:e754f51b72]Originally posted by king of fools[/i:e754f51b72]
> Can &quot;Presbyterians&quot; in the army &quot;rest by a sniper&quot;?
> 
> Not in my hide!


----------

